# Boot Problem nach emerge -uD

## Friesi

Hallo,

und wieder habe ich es geschaft das mein System nicht mehr bootet  :Surprised: 

Mein Gentoo lief ganz gut, und ich wollte anfangen das Desktop etc. aufzusetzten.

Dabei habe ich dann einige USE Flags geändert, und danach ein

```
emerge -uD --newuse world
```

gemacht. Wollte einfach den rest des Systems auch an die neuen Use-Flags anpassen, bevor ich anfange zu installieren.

Das hat dann die ganze Nacht gedauert, und so wie es mir am nächsten Morgen schien auch fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Dann hab ich noch "gamin" emerged, für das später dazukommende Gnome.

Als ich dann neu gebootet hab kommt folgender Fehler:

```

* Mounting proc at /proc ...

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ...

* Mounting /dev for udev ...

* Seeding /dev with needed nodes ...

* Setting up proper hotplug agent ...

*   Using netlink for hotplug events ...

* Starting udevd ...

* populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

* Letting udev process events ...

*    udev loading module sg

*    udev loading module i2c_viapro

*    udev loading module pcspkr

*    udev loading module 8250_pnp

*    udev loading module nvidia

*    udev loading module parport_pc

* Finalizing udev configuration ...

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...

* Remounting root filesystem read-only ...

Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg7

/dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg7:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is

corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate supberblock:

       e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

Give root passwort for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

Ich kann mich dann zwar mit meinem root-passwort einloggen, und habe auch meine /dev/mapper/via_dgaifidghg3 platte gemountet.

Allerdings findet sich in /dev/mapper/ nichts mehr außer die control Datei.

Deshalb verwundert es mich auch nicht das er die 7. Partition nicht findet.

Das Filesystem auf der Partition ist ext3 und lässt sich per Live-CD ohne Probleme mounten, und auch e2fsk läuft Fehlerfrei durch.

Mögliche Fehlerquellen die ich sehe aber nicht weiß wie ich das machen soll:

1)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Booten (Raid0) habe ich ein Script verwendet, das 

 - Busybox 0.60.5-rc1 (wobei laut emerge.log hier 1.2.2.1 unmerged wurde)

 - dmraid 1.0.0-rc14

 - device-mapper 1.02.19-rc1

dmraid und device-mapper sind noch in der Version vorhanden und an denen wurde nix gemacht,

allerdings wurde Busybox auf 1.6.0 geupdated. Eventuell funktioniert dadurch das Raid-Script nicht mehr.

Das Script hat die 3 Tools emerged, und mir eine initrd erstellt, mit der ich booten konnte.

Wenn ich es jetzt versuche nochmal auszuführen und eine neue initrd zu erstellen,

kommt ein Fehler: ob Busybox installiert ist. Hab dann versucht Busybox zu de-installieren und dann das Script auszuführen, jedoch

emerged er es nicht erneut  :Sad:  Weiß nicht warum.

Ich würde hier gern die neue Version deinstalllieren und wieder die alte Installieren. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das geht.

Hab zwar die .tar.bz2 File auf der Platte, aber wie gesagt weiß nicht wie man die manuell installiert.

Und wenn das dann funktionieren würde, wär noch gut zu wissen wie ich es verhinden kann damit die nicht wieder geupdated wird.

2)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Man sieht das er udev beim starten initialisiert. Meinem Gedächnis nach hat er das vorher nicht gemacht.

Allerdings kann ich das nicht garantieren. Ist nur so eine "Idee". Obwohl udev doch bei nem update nicht installiert hätte werden dürfen.

Hoffe das mir diesmal jemand helfen kann, weil ich diesmal echt nicht weiß was ich noch machen könnte  :Sad: 

Bzw. wie.

Mfg

----------

## Friesi

 :Idea:   :Question: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du ein Softwareraid?

----------

## Friesi

Hab ein "Onboard"-Raid auf dem Mainboard. Also ein Fake-Raid.

Die Raidsteuerung funktioniert eben per dmraid.

----------

## Friesi

Wenn niemand eine Idee hat, kann mir dann wenigstens jemand sagen,

wie ich eine alte Version von einem Package merge, und verhindere das sie geupdatet wird?  :Smile: 

Lg

----------

## demiurg

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.50.xml

/etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## Friesi

immernoch aktuelles Problem.

@demiurg,

Danke damit kann ich verhindern das das Prog geupdated wird, allesdings muss ich es irgendwie erstmal schaffen das alte wieder zu installieren  :Smile: 

----------

## demiurg

 *Friesi wrote:*   

> immernoch aktuelles Problem.
> 
> @demiurg,
> 
> Danke damit kann ich verhindern das das Prog geupdated wird, allesdings muss ich es irgendwie erstmal schaffen das alte wieder zu installieren 

 

kommt darauf an, wie alt Du zurückmußt und ob es im Portagetree noch enthalten ist. Also erstmal im portagetree nachsehen welche "alte" version noch verfügbar ist.  z. B. im verzeichnis von Clamav   /usr/portage/app-antivirus/clamav findest Du alle verfügbaren ebuilds von 0.88.7-r1 bis 0.91.1 Wenn Du dir mal die ebuild Dateien anzeigen läßt, ist zu erkennen, daß die 91.1 noch für alle Architekturen maskiert ist (Tilde vor der Architektur ~x86) und die ganz alten dito. Die "mittelaktuellen" sind alle ohne Tilde und sind dann ohne weiteren Aufwand installierbar. 

Wenn ich also von der 0.91 zurück will auf die 0.90.3

1. emerge -C clamav zum deinstallieren

2. Package.mask mit Eintrag >/app-ativirus/clamav-0.90.3 versehen 

3. mit emerge -p clamav kontrollieren, ob wirklich die 0.90.3 installiert wird

4. emerge clamav

----------

## Friesi

Ich müsste von 1.5 auf 0.60 zurück. Das ist leider nicht mehr im Portage Tree vorhanden.

Schlussendlich habe ich mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, eine Neu-Installation zu tätigen. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest wie ich verhindern kann,

das meine Programme geupdated werden. Hab jetzt eine "saubere" Installation, die sich booten lässt.

Werde jetzt davon ein Backup machen, und nochmal versuchen ein update world durchzuführen. Mal sehn ob es dann wieder nicht bootet.

Lösung zu dem Problem gibts leider keine.

// Edit:

Nachdem ich jetzt jedes Packet einzeln geupdatet habe, liegt es entweder am Update von UDEV oder am Update von Busybox.

Wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings UDEV. Habe das jetzt auch maskiert und jetzt läuft alles soweit, bis zum nächsten jetzt.

Nächstes Problem im nächsten Thread :>

----------

